# Molting Behavior



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Lulu has just started a pretty heavy molt. I noticed that last night she wasn't herself. Fairly quiet, extra irritable with Lucas. She's sitting on me at the moment and I just finished helping her preen some feathers on her head and neck. I want to be sure that her behavior is molting related and not something else. Her behaviour includes:

-Normally she is chatty, hyper and just visibly happy and content with life. The past two nights she is irritable, moody and much less vocal. 
-Her moodiness includes letting me preen her feathers to a mood swing that involves biting. When I stop preening she'll have another mood swing and bite me again. This is very out of character! She is normally happy to have her head scratched forever...
-She seems to be tiring more quickly then normal. 
-She seems maybe uncomfortable, definity not as happy as her nornal self. We are very close and bonded. She doesn't typically bite me, especially out of nowhere. 

I have her on a molting seed/conditioning seed on top of her regular seeds. She's been on this for about a week already. Basically as soon as I saw signs of her starting to molt. 

Does this sound like her changes in mood are because of her molt?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That all sounds like legitimate molting behaviour. Hopefully she isn't too sore and itchy! Feel better soon Lulu.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Sudden change in mood is often blamed on molting. I would say he is experiencing normal, grouchy molting behaviors. I hope he gets along!


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks! I hope it doesn't last too long. 
In all the time I've had her I've never noted her to be grouchy like this. She probably has and I've just forgotten lol


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

So I guess we haven't experienced a heavy molt with Rosie yet. Doesn't sound like fun for them at all. Please tell me more about the molting seed you referred to. Is this something they sell at pet stores or should I order online? What is in it to help them?


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

I use this one: http://www.kaytee.com/products/fortidiet-pro-health-molting-conditioning-small-birds.php

This is the first time Lulu's ever shown any signs of being uncomfortable while molting. Poor baby.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hank is just getting over an extremely heavy molt
I could not believe how moody and tired she was..I felt sorry for her...she's back to normal but it took a few weeks


----------

